# Website is up!!!



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, this was a lot longer project than I thought it was going to be. But I'm pretty excited to have it done, so now I can do other things.  

Take a look! Leave a note in the guestbook! 

Majeed Badizadegan Photography


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations man. It looks good, and is simple and easy to navigate.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes very nice website and as Derrel said easy to navigate.Great job.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 2, 2013)

Very impressive! Good luck!!


----------



## squirrels (Aug 2, 2013)

Terrific. I think your "the stories" section is such a great idea gives your fans more of a reason to love a given shot.\

ETA: slight nit, the text over the wood texture for me is a tiny little bit hard to read. Didn't really notice it until I hit the HDR tutorial.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone very much!  I designed the logo myself as well. That took a fair bit of time. 



squirrels said:


> Terrific. I think your "the stories" section is such a great idea gives your fans more of a reason to love a given shot.\
> 
> ETA: slight nit, the text over the wood texture for me is a tiny little bit hard to read. Didn't really notice it until I hit the HDR tutorial.



Thanks. I agree!


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2013)

Woot!!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks good R.


----------



## runnah (Aug 3, 2013)

My only suggestions:

1. Use the various social media icons on all pages. Keep the contact link. Want to make it as easy as possible to get in contact with you.

2. Remove "Login" button. This should only be seen by you. It will confuse the end users who will no doubt try clicking this.

3. Having both the blue and the yellow text be links is confusing. Make them both the same color.

4. You could use some better meta tags. They are good but I would try to get a little more specific.

5. Also adding more site descriptions will help search ability.

6. Are you dead set on the name? I know it's your name but it's really hard to spell and remember. 

That it! I could get really boring and nitpick but overall you did a very good job.


----------



## runnah (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh and the mobile side looks good.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Mish/ KT

Thanks runnah for your suggestions. 



runnah said:


> My only suggestions:
> 
> 1. Use the various social media icons on all pages. Keep the contact link. Want to make it as easy as possible to get in contact with you.



This should be available in the drop down on all pages under "connect". The icons are for sharing work/pages. 


runnah said:


> 2. Remove "Login" button. This should only be seen by you. It will confuse the end users who will no doubt try clicking this.
> 
> 
> 3. Having both the blue and the yellow text be links is confusing. Make them both the same color.



Done and Done! 



runnah said:


> 4. You could use some better meta tags. They are good but I would try to get a little more specific.



Thanks, I will add more. 



runnah said:


> 5. Also adding more site descriptions will help search ability.



Descriptions on each page? I was trying to keep it pretty clean, but I know search engines need text to read. 



runnah said:


> 6. Are you dead set on the name? I know it's your name but it's really hard to spell and remember.



Yeah, from what I saw, most people just used their name. I know it's tough to spell. Maybe will pick up a simplified domain and have it forwarded to the site. 


runnah said:


> That it! I could get really boring and nitpick but overall you did a very good job.



Thanks!


----------



## runnah (Aug 3, 2013)

Description in the site code. You can put them there so they are seen by search engines but not on the page. Basically the bits under the link in a google search.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good! My only suggestion is that it seems strange that the navigation bar starts off on the left but as soon as you click though into anything else it pops onto the top. A little disorienting. I know this would be a major thing to fix though so it may just be worth it to keep it as it is. Regardless - Great shots in the galleries!


----------

